
Why Women Bully Each Other at Work - Bonge
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/09/the-queen-bee-in-the-corner-office/534213/?utm_source=nl-atlantic-daily-080217&amp;single_page=true
======
i_heart_robots
This article is very sexist...

It assumes only women are bullying eachother and men are immune to this
scourge.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Also, the article specifically refers to lawyers, and this is a very
particular profession:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychopathy_in_the_workplace#C...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychopathy_in_the_workplace#Careers_with_highest_proportion_of_psychopaths)
\- I don't think it's sex that matters.

